# [WALLPAPERS] Rainy day



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Messin around with my camera and photoshop, still learning though, let me know if you like them.

Let me know if you like them, i may work on getting better at it 

Download:
http://min.us/l7vgVwADFxmwi

Also, saving for a new camera, if you absolutely love them, please consider donating.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Screens maybe?


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

View attachment 2917


Images for those that prefer to see them before downloading.


----------



## cuddabrown (Nov 28, 2011)

nice..keep up the good work


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Hope you don't mind but I used one of your photos in a wallpaper, I credited you on the wall as well. This is just a large thumbnail, the original 960x800 resolution can be found on my website. http://mortemtuamgfxs.com


----------

